# الصليب :موسوعة كاملة (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا )



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اجتهاد صغير متجدد 
*اتمنى ان يكون سبب بركة لكل من يتابعة *
*جميع مشاركات الموضوع *
*منقولة من النت مع اضافات وتعديل *
*


* الطقوس القبطيه 


الطقس rite هي كلمة يونانية (تاكسيس) "taksis" بمعني نظام وترتيب. وفي الاصطلاح الكنسي القبطي نظام وترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية والصلوات العامة والخاصة وترتيب واقامة اسرار الكنيسة السبعة (مثل استخدام الخولاجي في القداس) و صلوات التبريك و التدشين و التكريس و الرسامات و التجنيز و الابتهالات و شكل الكنيسة رتب الكهنوت و و ملابس الخدام..





مصادر طقوس الكنيسة


الطقوس مصدرها الكتاب المقدس بصفة خاصة، والوحى الالهى بصفة عامة علاوة على التقليد المقدس المسجل، والمتمثل فى قوانين الاباء الرسل وتعاليم الاباء الرسل (الدسقولية) وقوانين المجامع المسكونية المقدسة والمعترف بها فى الكيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية. وكذلك قوانين الاباء البطاركة الاقباط والتقاليد العظيمة المُسلّمة للكنيسة من عهد الكنيسة الاولى، واضعة أمام أعين المؤمنين قول الوحى المقدس "لا تنقل التخم (الحدود - الرسم - الترتيب - الوضع) القديم الذى وضعه آباؤك" (سفر الامثال 28:22؛ 9:23).

*
*..................................

1 / نظم طقوس والحان صلوات الكنيسة القبطية علي مدار العام

.........................

# تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الفرايحي في الفترات التالية:


من عيد النيروز (1 توت) الي عشية عيد الصليب (16 توت). 
من عيد الميلاد المجيد (كيهك28/29) الي عيد الختان (6 طوبة). 
من عيد الغطاس (11 طوبة) الي عيد عرس قانا الجليل (13 طوبة). 
من عيد القيامة حتي نهاية السجدة التانية في عيد العنصرة. 
في الاعياد السيدية الكبيرة والصغيرة (ماعدا عيد البشارة اذا جاء في الفترة جمعة ختام الصوم الي ثاني يوم عيد القيامة، فانه يلغي طقسيا لا يتم الاحتفال به). 
في تذكار يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطي (تذكار البشارة والميلاد والقيامة) ماعدا شهري طوبة وامشير. 



# تصلي الكنيسة بالطقس الشعانيني (لحن أحد الخوص):


في عيد الصليب الأول (من 17 - 19 توت) 
في عيد الصليب الثاني (10برمهات) 
في يوم احد الشعانين (الزعف) 
+ تصلي الكنيسة بلحن كيهكي :
من بداية شهر كيهك حتي برامون الميلاد.



+ الطقس الصيامي :
في صوم يونان و الصوم الكبير.



+ الطقس السنوي:
خلاف المواقيت السابقة تكون الالحان السنوية (العادية) هي السائدة.



+اسبوع الالام :
ويصلي بلحن ادريبي( حزايني)




+ الطقوس الخاصة بالدورة الزراعية والجوية المصرية :
تقال الاواشي في المواعيد التالية :-

1- اوشية الزروع و العشب ونبات الحقل (من10بابة - 10 طوبة أي من 20 اكتوبر حتي 18 يناير)

2- اوشية اهوية السماء وثمار الارض (من 11 طوبة الي 11 بؤونة اي من 19يناير حتي 18 يونيو)

3- اوشية المياه (مباركة فيضان النيل) (من12 بؤونة حتي9 بابة اي من 19يونيو حتي 19 اكتوبر - فترة الفيضان)



+ في لحن عام يقال علي مدار السنة "تين أوشت" اي "نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا، او "ولدت وخلصنا اعتمدت وصعدت، قمت،.الخ" حسب المناسبة التي يقال فيها


................................

2 / الطقس السنوي



* يكون فيه اللحن بطريقو الذكصولوجيات السنوية وترتيبه كالتالي



+ صلوات المزامير: 
+ في رفع بخور عشية الأيام التي لا يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً، تُصلي مزامير الساعة التاسعة والغروب والنوم (والستار في الاديرة). 
+ في رفع بخور عشية الأيام التي يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً تُصلي مزامير الغروب والنوم (والستار في الأديرة). 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة نصف الليل بخدماتها الثلاث قبل تسبحة نصف الليل. 
+ تصلي مزاميرصلاة باكر قبل تسبحة باكر ورفع بخور باكر. 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة في قداس الأيام التي لا يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً. 
+ تصلي مزامير صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة في قداس الأيام التي يصام فيها صوماً إنقطاعياً مثل الأربعاء والجمعة. 



* مواعيد الطقس السنوى: 


+ من 20 توت "ما بعد عيد الصليب" إلى 30 هاتور "أول شهر كيهك". 
+ من 7 طوبة "ما بعد عيد الختان" إلي 10 طوبة "إلى برامون عيد الغطاس المجيد". 
+ من 14 طوبة "ما بعد عيد الغطاس" إلى الأحد الذى يسبق صوم يونان 
+ من أول صوم الرسل إلى أول كيهك 
+ سبت لعازر 
+ اعياد العذراء مريم و الملائكة و الرسل و الشهداء و القديسين إذا وقعت يوم أحد لا تغير فصول الأحد لأنه التذكار الأسبوعي لعيد قيامة الرب


*
*تابعوا لو حبيتم 













*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

_الطقس الفرايحي

_*الطقس الفرايحي يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالاعياد والافراح الروحية*

*+ فيه تقال الليلويا فاي بيه بي ولحن طاي شورى ومرد الابركسيس الخاص بالعيد كذلك مرد الإنجيل والاسبسمس الادام أو الواطس ومديحه فى التوزيع كما لا يكون فيه صوم إنقطاعى ولا ميطانيات وتصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة فقط قبل تقديم الحمل.*
*ومواعيده كالآتي:*
*+ من عيد النيروز "أول توت" إلى عشية عيد الصليب "16توت".*
*+ من ليلة عيد الميلاد "28 أو 29 كيهك" إلى عيد الختان "6 طوبة".*
*+ من 11طوبه إلي 13 طوبه "الفترة ما بين عيد الغطاس إلي عيد عرس قانا الجليل".*
*+ من ليلة احد القيامة إلى العنصرة.*
*+ كل يوم 29 من الشهر القبطي.*
*+ الأعياد السيديه.*
*+ إذا جاء عيد النيروز يوم أحد تقرأ فصول النيروز، أما الأحد الثانى من توت فتقرأ فيه قراءات الأحد الأول وهكذا يستغنى عن قراءات الأحد الخامس لأنه متكرر.*
*+ إذا وقع عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلي الهيكل (8 امشير) في صوم يونان أو في الصوم الكبير تقرأ فصول اليوم ويصلى القداس في الصباح الباكر ويكون طقسه فرايحى.*
*+ إذا جاء عيد سيدى يوم أحد أو في صوم يونان أو الصوم الكبير تقرأ قراءات العيد.*
*+ اعياد العذراء مريم والدة الاله و الملائكة و الرسل و الشهداء و القديسين لا تقرأ قراءاتها فى أيام الأعياد السيديه.*
** الأعياد السيديه أي التي تخص السيد المسيح له المجد هي:*

*+ الأعياد السيديه السبعة الكبرى:*
*1- عيد البشارة المجيد "29 برمهات".*
*2- عيد الميلاد المجيد"29 كيهك".*
*3- عيد الغطاس المجيد "11 طوبة".*
*4- عيد احد الشعانين المجيد.*
*5- عيد القيامة المجيد.*
*6- عيد الصعود المجيد.*
*7- عيد العنصرة المجيد .*

*+ الأعياد السيديه الصغرى :*
*1- عيد الختان المجيد "6 طوبة".*
*2- عيد عرس قانا الجليل "13 طوبة".*
*3- عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل "8 امشير".*
*4- خميس العهد.*
*5- أحد توما "الأحد الجديد".*
*6- عيد دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر "24 بشنس".*
*7- عيد التجلى المجيد "13 مسري".*
** لا تقال الألحان الحزايني وإذا كان هناك ترحيم على الأموات فيكون دمجا وليس باللحن الحزايني. وكذلك فى أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيديه.*







تابعوا لو حبيتم 













​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*عيد الصليب المجيد* *تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية وأيضاً الكنيسة الاثيوبية بعيد الصليب المجيد فى السابع عشر من توت وفى العاشر من برمهات من كل عام.. كما تحتفل به الكنيسة الغربية فى الثالث من مايو.. *
لقد ظل الصليب مطمورا بفعل اليهود تحت تل من القمامة وذكر المؤرخون أن الامبراطور هوريان الرومانى (117 – 1038 م) أقام على هذا التل فى عام 135 م هيكلا للزهرة الحامية لمدينة روما.. وفى عام 326م أى عام 42 ش تم الكشف على الصليب المقدس بمعرفة الملكة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير.. التى شجعها ابنها على ذلك فأرسل معها حوالى 3 الاف جندى، وفى اورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف أورشليم وأبدت له رغبتها فى ذلك، وبعد جهد كبير أرشدها اليه أحد اليهود الذى كان طاعنا فى لاسن.. فعثرت على 3 صلبان واللوحة التذكارية المكتوب عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود واستطاعت أن تميز صليب المسيح بعد أن وضعت الاول والثانى على ميت فلم يقم، وأخيرا وضعت الثالث فقام لوقته. فأخذت الصليب المقدس ولفته فى حرير كثير الثمن ووضعته فى خزانة من الفضة فى أورشليم بترتيلوتسابيح كثيرة.. وأقامت كنيسة القيامة على مغارة الصليب وأودعته فيها، ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة بكنيسة الصليب ... وأرسلت للبابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية فجاء، ودشن الكنيسة بأورشليم فى احتفال عظيم عام 328م تقريبا. 
بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامة النصرة فى كل حربوبه، وبنى الكثير من الكنائس وابطل الكثير من عبادة الاوثان.. قيل أن هرقل أمبراطور الروم (610 – 641 م) اراد أن يرد الصليب الى كنيسة القيامة بعد أن كان قد أستولى عليه الفرس، فأراد أن يحمله بنفسه فلبس الحلة الملوكية، وتوشح بوشاح الامبراطور، ولبس تاج الذهب المرصع بالاحجار الكريمة، ثم حمل الصليب على كتفه، ولما أقترب من باب الكنيسة ثقل عليه فلم يستطيع أن يدخل به – فتقدم اليه أحد الكهنة وقال له: اذكر ايها الملك أن مولاك كان حاملا الصليب وعلى هامته المقدسة اكليلا من الشوك لا اكليلا من الذهب فلزم ان تخلع تاجك الذهبى وتنزع وشاحك الملوكى.. فعمل بالنصيحة ودخل الكنيسة بكل سهولة. 
وفى رشمنا للصليب اعتراف بالثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اعتراف بواحدانية اللهكاله واحد، اعتراف بتجسد الابن الكلمة وحلوله فى بطن العذراء، كما أنه اعتراف بعمل الفداء وانتقالنا به الى اليمين. ايضا فى رشم الصليب قوة لاخماد الشهوات وابطال سلطان الخطية.. وهكذا صارت الكنيسة ترسمه على حيطانها واعمدتها واوانيهاوكتبها، وملابس الخدمة.... الخ. يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى: (ليتنا لا نخجل من طيب المسيح.. فأطبعه بوضوح على جبهتك فتهرب منك الشياطين مرتعبه اذ ترى فيه العلامة الملوكية.. اصنع هذه العلامة عندما تاكل وعندما تجلس وعندما تنام وعندما تنهض وعندما تتكلم وعندما تسير، وبأختصار ارسمها فى كل تصرف لأن الذى صلب عليه ههنا فى السموات..اذا لو بقى فى القبر بعد صلبه ودفنه لكنا نستحى به..) انها علامة للمؤمنين ورعب للشياطين.. لأنهم عندما يرون الصليب يتذكرون المصلوب فيرتعبون.. برشم الصليب نأخذ قوة وبركة.. لا تخجل يا اخى من علامة الصليب فهو ينبوع الشجاعه والبركات وفيه نحيا ونوجد خليقة جديدة فى المسيح.. ألبسه وآفتخر به كتاج.. ليس الصليب لنا مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا) (1 كو 3: 2).. لذا فحينما تقبل الصليب الذى بيد الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى مصدر السلطان المعطى له من الله لاتمام الخدمة، فموسى النبى لما بسط يديه على شكل صليب انتصر، ولما رفع الحية النحاسية نجى الشعب، ولما ضرب الصخرة بالعصا قيل أنه ضربها على هيئة صليب فانفجر الماء منها. والاباء القديسون عملوا المعجزات وانتصروا وغلبوا باشرة الصليب المقدس، ان الاقباط استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ أن بزغت الشمس المسيحية.. أما الكنيسة الغربية فلم تستعمله بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير. ​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع

مميــــــــــــــــــز وهام

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الجميله

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لا ترشم الصليب بعجلة.. فيقول الاباء: الذى يرشم ذاتته بعلامة الصليب فى عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب فان الشياطين تفرح به، أما الذى فى ثبات وروية يرشم ذاته بالصليب فهنا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة.. كذلك عندما يرشم المؤمن الصليب انما يعنى الاستعانة بشخص الرب يسوع المتحد بأبيه وروحه القدوس، هى استدعاء القوات السمائية باستحقاقات الرب المصلوب لاجلنا، هى صلاة موجزة للثالوث الاقدس كما هى قبول عمل الفداء أى تعبير موجز عن العقيدة المسيحية.. هى رفع لواء المسيح.. كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: أن كل من يحترم الصليب ويكرمه انما يكرم صاحبه لذا حتى الملائكة تحبه وتسرع الى من يرشمه بايمان، الله يفرح ويسر بعلامة الصليب لانها علامة المصالحة بين الله والبشر التى تمجد الله والتى انكسرت بها قوات الشيطان.. وكما كانت علامة لادم مميزة لبيوت الاسرائليين فنجوا من الملاك المهلك، هكذا استعمال الصليب.. وهذا الرشم تقليد رسولى فيقول العلامة ترتليانوس (ان المسيحين اعتادوا رشم اشارة الصليب قبل كل عمل للدلالة على أنه ما يعملونه هو لله ولمجد باسم الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس). مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

استعمال الصليب: 

فى بدء جميع اعمالنا وفى جميع ما يحدث لنا به، نبدا ونحتم جميع صلواتنا، به نبطل جميع تعاليم الشيطان كالسحر وغيره، كما نرشم الصليب أثناء عمل المطانيات الجماعية بالكنيسة (كما فى اسبوع الالام) ايضا فى المطانيات الخاصة الفردية وبالاجمال فى جميع صلوات الكنيسة وطقوسها.. لا يتبارك شئ الايقوناتوالزيتوملابس الكهنوتواغطية المذبح ولا يتقدس الميرون.. ولا يتم شئ مامور الكنيسة حتى التحول الى جسد الرب ودمه الا برسم الصليب مقترنا بالصلاة والطلبة.
وليس فقط فى كل ما سبق بل وحتى فى شكل الكنيسة.. فقد بنيت بعض الكنائس القبطية على شكل صليب كالنظام البيزنطى الذى أصله مدينة الاسكندرية.. وأهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز كنيسة الدير الاحمر بسوهاج، وكنيسة اجيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية (التي تحولت إلى جامع!!)، وكنيسة القديس بطرس بروما.. كما سميت بعض الاديرة باسمه منها دير الصليب بحاجر نقادة (الذى كان قائما فى زمان القديس بسنتأوس أسقف قفط – القرن السابع) أيضا هناك دير القديس ابو فانا (أبيقانيوس) عل شكل صليب. وهو فى برية جبل دلجا (المنيا) بيعته كبيرة رسمت على شكل صليب وكرست للصليب المقدس وبها أشكال كثيرة رسمت على شكل صليب وكرست للصليب المقدس وبها أشكال كثيرة جدا للصليب المقدس.. كذلك ايضا الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى الجديدة بالانبا رويس على شكل صليب.. يرسم الصليب داخل الكنيسة على الحجاب والابواب والمنجليات وآنية المذبح والستور وملابس الكهنوت.. يستخدمة رجال لاكهنوت فى مباركة الشعب وفى الصلوات الطقسية لاسرار الكنيسة السبعة.. ففى سر المعمودية (فى صلاة التحليل للمراة أولا 20 رشما, حجد الشيطان 6 رشومات، الدهن بزيت الغاليليون 6 رشومات فى تقديس ماء المعمودية 13 رشما. قداس ماء المعمودية 5 رشومات) وفى سر الميرون.. (36 رشما على اعضاء الجسم وفى حل الزنار 9 رشومات.. غير الرشم بالميرون عند تكريس الكنائس والايقوناتوأواني خدمة المذبح) وفى سر التوبة (3 رشومات الاول والثانى على الشعب والثالث على نفسه، ثم على الخبز والخمر 18 رشما) فى سر مسحة المرضى (قبل أوشية المرضي ثم الطلبة والصلاة السرية قبل الانجيل، فى الاواشى الثلاثة. وأيضا فى بداية كل صلاة والصلاة السرية قبل الانجيل فى كل صلاة من الصلوات السبعة، فى التحليل الثلاثة: فى رشم المرضى بالزيت بعلامة الصليب وعلى شكل صليب، فيدهن الحاضرون أو من الجبهة ثم فى الرقبة ثم اليد اليسرى ثم اليد اليمنى). فى سر الزيجة (قبل الانجيل 2، الطلبة والاواشى 3، الدهن بالزيت 2، على الاكاليل 3، التحاليل الثلاثة 6 رشومات، كيرياليسون 12 مرة)، سر الكهنوت (يرشم الاب البطريرك او الاب الاسقف على المدعو للكهنوت بعد الصلوات التى يقرأها أمام المذبح 3، ثم 3 رشومات على جبهة مثال الثالوث القدوس. ثم يرشم الملابس الكهنوتية) فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر (24 رشما) فى القداس الالهى (48 رشما بالصليب فى اختيار الحمل حتى صلاة الصلح 24 رشما، من بداية القداس حتى نهايته 24 رشما). ومن المعروف أن القداس الالهى فى كلماته تتضمن تجسد السيد المسيحوصلبهوقيامتهوصعوده ومجيئه الثانى والدينونة. فكثيرا من كلمات القداسوألحان الكنيسة وتسبيحتها بها ذكر للصليب المقدس ككلمة أو كرشم.


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

طقس العيدين: 

*تحتفل الكنيسة فى 17 توت و10 برمهات من كل عام.. ونظر الان يوم 10 برمهات هو اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الصليب لأول مرة (326 م) على يد الملكة هيلانه يجئ دائما فى ايام الصوم فقد رتب أباء الكنيسة الاحتفال بظهور الصليب فى يوم تكريس كنيسته وهو يوم 17 توت، وتبدأ فى يوم يعامل معاملة الاعياد السيدية الصغرى، فطقسه فرايحى من حيث الابصاليات أما مجمع التسبحةوالذكصولوجيات ومردات الدورة والاناجيل والتوزيع فطقسها شعانينى. كما أنه له ابصاليتان (واطس وآدام) بكتاب الابصاليات والطروحات الواطس والادام... وله ارباع من أرباع الناقوس وذكصولوجية بكتاب الابصلمودية السنوية، دورة الصليب التى تعمل بعد صلاة افنوتى ناى نان فى رفع بخور باكر هى نفس الدورة التى تعمل فى رفع بخور باكر عيد الشعانين غير أن هناك اختلافين هما: *
- هناك طرح خاص بعيد الصليب، هناك مرد ثابت يقال بعد كل ربع يختلف عن مرد الشعانين الثابت ومرد الصليب الثابت هو (ايفول هيتنى بيف اسطافروس: نيم تيف أناستاسيس اثواب: ان طاستو مبى رومى ان كى سوب. ايخوب ايبى باراذيبسوس). ومعناه: من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة رد الانسان مرة اخرة الى الفردوس). 
*- أما فى القداسفيقبل بعد تى شورى، لحن (فاى ايتاف انف..) وتوجد هيتينية للملك قسطنطين وامه الملكة هينه.. كما يوجد فرد ابركسيس خاص ولحن بدء قراءة الابركسيس (ايطاف ان نى ابسخاى.. هو يقال ايضا قبل طرح العيد فى دورة الصليب يرفع بخور باكر..) وله مرد انجيلواسبمسينى (آدام واطس).*
​

تابعوا لو حبيتم 















​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لماذا تصرون على أن الموت كان بالصليب؟!​ا*لإجابة: *
ليس هو إصرار بل هو حقيقة بدليل أن الصليب Holy Cross عَلَم جميع المسيحيين في كل أرجاء العالم. وقد كان الموت بالصليب بالذات لأسباب:
*أولها*: أن ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق إلى أخمص القدمين من تحت، ومن أقصى طرف الذراع اليمنى إلى أقصى طرف الذراع اليسرى، مما يعني صلب جسد الخطية بكليته ليست وفي قصاصه.

*ثانياً*: لأن الذي يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه، وعلى مرأى من كل عين، حيث يكون الصليب عادى في مكان مرتفع، وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر.

*ثالثاً*: لإمكان الربط بين الأحداث العظيمة العتيدة أن تحدث وبين شخص المسيح المعلق على الصليب والظاهر أما الجميع وذلك لإظهار مجد لاهوته. وهذا قد تم فعلاً؛ إذ عندما أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض والصخور تشققت، انفتحت بصيرة اللص اليمين على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك". كذلك قائد المائة الوثني الذي طعنه بالحربة قال: "حقاً هذا كان ابن الله".

*رابعاً*: لإظهار كمال صفاته الإلهية، لأنه بالصليب برهَن على محبته اللامتناهية حيث قدَّم أقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات، كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبوله موت الصليب الذي كان أشنع ميتة إذ كان وسيلة قتل المجرمين، وكذلك رحمته الواسعة في مغفرة الخطية بغفرانه للص الذي أعلن إيمانه به. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وأيضاً قداسته الكاملة بصفحه ومسامحته للذين جدَّفوا عليه، وتوكيده لكمال ذاته الإلهية بتوافق مشيئته بالتمام مع مشيئة الآب في قبوله الصليب، وإعلانه أنه الحق وهو على الصليب بترجمة كل تعاليمه من مسكنة الروح والوداعة والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الآلام وقبول التعيير إلى سلوك واقعٍ حيٍ. وإذ أعلن أنه الحق صار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم بأقواله وأعماله معاً.
وإن كانت هذه كلها هي ثمار الصليب، فليست هناك أسباب أمجد من هذه ليكون الصليب وسيلة الخلاص.

*

*​لقد كان الموت بالصليب يُعتبر عاراً، فاختار الرب أشنع الميتات وأكثرها عاراً في ذلك الزمان. ولذلك في (رسالة العبرانيين 12: 2)، يقول الرسول عن الرب إنه "أحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي".. إذن في الصليب خزي. ولهذا يقول "فلنخرج إليه إذن خارج المحلة حاملين عاره"، لأن الصليب كان معتبراً عاراً.
وفي العهد القديم، كان الصليب يُعتبر لعنة، إذ قيل "ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبة". والسيد المسيح أراد بالصليب أن يحمل كل اللعنات التي وقعت على البشرية، وأشار إليها الناموس (سفر التثنية 28). لكي يمنحنا بركة، ولا تكون هناك لعنة فيما بعد.

وكان الصليب يعتبر عثرة بالنسبة لليهود (رساله كورنثوس الأولي 1: 18). فاختار المسيح هذا العار، وحول الصليب إلى قوة .. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.​وكان الصليب أيضاً من أكثر أنواع الموت إيلاماً، إذ تتمزق في أنسجة الجسد بطريقة مؤلمة جداً، كما يجف الماء الموجود في الجسد لكثرة النزيف والإرهاق الجسدي. والمسيح بهذا حمل الآلام التي كانت تستحقها البشرية.
والصليب كان ميتة يرتفع فيها من يموت على الأرض، وهكذا قال المسيح "وأنا إن ارتفعت اجذب إليَّ الجميع". وهكذا كما ارتفع على الصليب، ارتفع إلى المجد في صعوده، ورفعنا عن مستوى الأرض والتراب بصلبنا معه.. وكان في موته باسطاً ذراعيه لكل البشرية، إشارة لقبلوه الكل.


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سمعان القيروانى(حامل صليب المسيح) 





سمعان اسم عبرانيّ ومعناه المستمع. وهو من القيروان في ليبيا حاليّاً. ويخبرنا الإنجيل أنّه والد الإسكندر وروفُس، ويبدو أنّ الجماعة المسيحيّة الأولى تعرفهما حتّى ذكرهما الإنجيل كتوضيح لهويّة سمعان والدهما (مر 15: 21). كان عائداً من الحقول، ولا شكّ أنّه كان منهكاً بعد شقاء يوم عمل. فأجبره الجنود على مساعدة يسوع في حمل الصليب (متّى 27: 32). الموقف الأوّل : كان سمعان عائداً إلى البيت بعد عناء يوم عمل. ورأى شخصاً آخر تعِب ويعاني الجهد والإرهاق. ولا ندري ما الّذي شعر به لهذه الرؤية. كلّ ما نعرفه أنّ موجةٍ من المحبّة تأجّجت في قلبه، وجعلته ينسى تعبه ولا يتحجج به ليمتنع عن إغاثة مَن هو في حال إرهاقٍ أشدّ منه. في كثيرٍ من الأحيان نتألّم لألم شخصٍ آخر. نندب حظّه، نأسف له، نضفي على وجوهنا مسحة الحزن والألم، ونمضي من دون أن نحرّك بإصبعنا الحمل الّذي يحمله. الكلام سهل جدّاً. وإذا ما أنّبتنا المحبّة الساكنة في قلوبنا، نسكتها ونقول: ونحن أيضاً نعاني، ولا أحد يكترث لنا. الموقف الثاني : سمعان القيروانيّ يحمل صليب المسيح: «وبينما هم خارجون من المدينة، صادفوا رجلاً من القيروان اسمه سمعان فسخّروه ليحمل صليب يسوع» (متّى 27: 32). حمل القيروانيّ صليب يسوع بدل المحراث، فحمل بهذا الفعل فقره صليباً، فرفع من معنى بؤسه و منحه قيمةً روحيّة. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هل تحمل صليبكَ مع المسيح لا وحدكَ، فتمنح هذا الصليب معنىً، وتدرجه في مخطّط الله الخلاصيّ، وتجعل من هذا الصليب وسيلةً تنال بها الخلاص، فتكون مثل القيروانيّ الّذي قام بعملٍ خلّدته الأناجيل في عمل الفداء الإلهي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الموقف الثالث : عار حمل الصليب. فالصليب في ذلك الحين أداة عار. ومع جلبة الشعب والصخب، حيث يختلط الحابل بالنابل، وتحت ضرباط سياط الجنود، لابدّ من أنّه نال بعض الضربات ... لابدّ من أنّ الناس اعتقدوا أنّه هو المجرم المحكوم عليه. وظلّ في هذا الخزي حتّى الجلجلة، إي عبر المدينة كلّها هكذا. وهكذا أظهر سمعان أنّ عمل الفداء لا يتمّ بدون مشاركة الإنسان. فالقيروانيّ يمثّل الإنسان الخاطئ الّذي، على الرغم من خطاياه، يستطيع أن يساهم في تحقيق خلاص المسيح للبشر. العار، الإهانة، أقوال الناس ... ما أكثر الحجج الّتي تمنعنا عن مشاركة المسيح في عمله الخلاصيّ. ما الّذي سيقوله الناس عنّي كيف أحافظ على كرامتي ما شأني والآخرين ويبقى المسيح يعاني الآلام وحده، ونحن نتفرّج ولا نفكّر إلاّ بذواتنا ومصالحنا، فنزيد ألمه ألماً . 
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب
+ الصليب قوة لا تقاوم .... فالشياطين تهرب من صورته متى رسم بها علينا . الصليب لواء المسيح والملائكة يحبون لواء ملكهم فيسرعون الى من يرسمه ويعينونه . ( القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ). *


*+ الصليب هو عمل حب الله غير المطوق به نحو الأنسان وعلامة أهتمامه العظيم بنا ( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ). *


*+ الصليب إن تاملناه حسناً هو كرسى للقضاء . فقد جلس الديان فى الوسط لص آمن فخلص وآخر جدف فدين . بهذا عنى أنه ديان الأحياء والأموات . فالبعض عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره . ( القديس اغسطينوس ) *



*+ التأمل فى صليب ربنا طوال اليوم يولد فى القلب فطاماً عن محبة العالم . لأن الصليب له قوة صلب الجسد مع الهواء والشهوات . ( القمص بيشــــــــــــــوى كامل )*


*+ المجد لك يا من اقمت صليبك جسراً فوق الموت تعبر عليه النفوس من مسكن الموت الى مسكن الحياة . ( مار أفرام السريانى )*





*" حاشا لى ان افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح" " غل 14:6"


* أن علامة الصليب** تفتح الأبواب المغلقة و تحول تأثير السم وتبرى الجراح المميتة الحاصلة من أنياب الوحوش الكاسرة .


* أأنت أحد المؤمنين؟ .. ارسم علامة الصليب**… قل هذا هو سلاحى الوحيد, هذا هو دوائي , لا اعرف شئ سواه.




* لنعلق الصليب** فوق اسرتنا عوض السيف و على ابوابنا عوض المزلاج و ليكن حول بيوتنا موضع السور.



* إن الصليب الذي كان علامة الموت المرعب .. قد صار بركة يخلع الملوك اكاليلهم لكي يلبسوا الصليب .. يوضع الصليب على ثيابهم الرسمية , على تيجانهم يوجد حيث تقام صلواتهم, و على المائدة المقدسة يشرق الصليب** اكثر بهاءاً من الشمس.



* الوجه الذى تقدس بعلامة الله لا ينحنى للشيطان لكنه يحفظ نفسه لاكليل الرب 




القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم




بواسطة الصليب** يستطيع الانسان ان يطرد كل خداعات الشياطين . و من يريد


أن يختبر هذا عمليا فليأت و ينظر كيف يبطل خداع الشياطين و العرافة الكاذبة و عجائب السحر بمجرد رشم الصليب*​*فالشياطين تلوذ بالفرار



اثانسيوس الرسولى







* نرسم الجسد بإشارة الصليب لكي يتقوى العقل و الضمير بالأيمان*​
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مـــــــــن أقوال أبونا بيشوي كامــل عــن
*الصـــــــلـــيـب*
*للقمص يوسف اسعد*




*ëربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....*

*


ëربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......​



ëأتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات ....​



ëأيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....​



ëربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....

ربىيسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح ....​



ëإلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........​



ëربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....​



ëربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...​



ëربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع.....​
*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ألهى الحبيب لن أختار لنفسي صليباً بل أطلب إليك أن تختار لي صليباً 

لا تخافي يا نفسي لأن الله لا يدعك تجربي فوق ما تحتملين 

أطمئنى يا نفسي فإن يسوع يلازمك حاملاً صليبه 

لا تخافي من الوقوع بل لتؤمني أن يسوع كان معك لقد كان نائماً في السفينة ومع هذا فقد كان البحر هائجاً 

لذلك كل مرة تحملين الصليب أذكرى دائماً أن يسوع بجوارك 

الهي يسوع إن صليبك الغالي هو أجمل هدية منك لي سأقبله بفرح وسأحمله وإن لم ترسل لي يا حبيبي صليباً سأبحث عن صليب فى داخلي
ربما في تدريب على احتمال ، ربما صوم ، ربما سهر ودراسة ، ربما خدمة 

ربى لست أقول لك إني سأسير معك إلى الجلجثة ولكن أن تملأ قلبى حباً وطاقة تدفعني للسير معك إلى الذبح إلى الجهاد ضد الخطية حتى الموت...
الهي أرحمني وأعنى 

ربى كثيرون ساروا وراءك ولكن قليلين جداً وصلوا الى الجلجثة هؤلاء الذين أحبوك أمك العزيزة ومريم المجدلية التي أحبت كثيراً فغفرت لها خطاياها الكثيرة ويوحنا الى تعلم الإتكاء على صدرك الحنون

بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

منقول


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لماذا مات المسيح مصلوبا ؟؟ ولماذا الصليب ؟؟ وان المعلق على خشبة ملعون تث 21 : 23 ... فهل يطلق هذا الوصف على المسيح ؟؟ 

قداسة البابا شنودة
----------------------

*اللعنة لم تصب على المسيح , لكنه حمل اللعنة المحكوم بها على الانسان فى شريعة العهد القديم " تث 27 : 28 .. كما ان المسيح لم يخطئ ابدا , ولكنه حمل كل خطية الانسان لكى يمحوها بدمه .. فهو لم يكن خاطئا , ولكنه كان حامل خطية .. وهكذا حمل لعنتنا لكى يحمينا من لعنة الناموس ...

كان لابد ان يموت الانسان عقوبة على خطيئته , فمات المسيح نيابة عنه لكى يفديه ...

* واختار موت الصليب , لآنه ابشع الميتات , وفيه يستوفى اقسى الالام التى يستحقها الانسان *

هناك ميتات تتم فى لحظة او لحظات وتنتهى .. كأن يضرب انسان بالسيف او بأله حادة على رأسه فيموت فى لحظة .. وهكذا الذى يخنقونه فيموت للتو , والذى يرجمونه ليموت فى لحظات ...

اما المصلوب فيقاسى الاما مرة , تتمزق فيها انسجته واعصابه , ويتصفى دمه , وماء جسده من التعب والارهاق ...

وهكذا تحمل المسيح اقسى الالام , لاجل الانسان الذى ينبغى ان يتألم ...

* كذلك كانت عقوبة الصلب فيها العلانية والتشهير مما يتعب النفس *

فالمعلق على خشبة واضح امام الناس , لم يقتل فى الخفاء , انما امام الكل , وخارج المحلة حتى لاينجسها .. وكل من يراه يعرف انه لابد مستحق الموت بسبب خطايا بشعة قد ارتكبها .. .

وهكذا احتمل السيد المسيح كل هذا العار , لاجلنا لكى يفيدنا ...


***لكن ..... لماذا الصليب بالذات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ***

**لقد كان الموت بالصليب يعتبر عارا , فأختار الرب اشنع الميتات واكثرها عارا فى ذلك الزمان .. ولذلك فى عب 12 : 2 يقول الرسول عن الرب انه " احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزى " ... اذن فى الصليب خزى .. ولهذا يقول " فلنخرج اليه اذن خارج المحلة حاملين عاره " لآن الصليب كان معتبرا عارا ...

وفى العهد القديم , كان الصليب يعتبر لعنة , اذ قيل " ملعون كل من علق على خشبة " .. والسيد المسيح اراد بالصليب ان يحمل كل اللعنات التى وقعت على البشرية .. واشار اليها الناموس " تث 28 " , لكى يمنحنا بركة , ولا تكون هناك لعنة فيما بعد ...

وكان الصليب يعتبر عثرة بالنسبة لليهود "1 كو 1 : 18 " فأختار المسيح هذا العار , وحول الصليب الى قوة ...

والصليب كان ميتة يرتفع فيها من يموت على الارض , وهكذا قال المسيح " وانا ان ارتفعت , اجذب الى الجميع " .. وهكذا كما ارتفع على الصليب , ارتفع الى المجد فى صعوده , ورفعنا عن مستوى الآرض والتراب بصلبنا معه ...

وكان فى موته باسطا ذراعيه لكل البشرية , اشارة لقبوله الكل ...

قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث *


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*+++((( قوة الصليب - عظة البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى )))+++*

*قوة الصليب - عظة البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى*


*مكتوب في الكتب هكذا .أن نفوسنا أذا كانت مرتبطه بناموس الله فلن تقوي علينا قوات الظلمة وأن ابتعدنا عن الله فهى تتسلط علينا . فأنت أيها الإنسان الذي تريد أن تخلص علم ذاتك ان تسبح في لجة غناء وحكمة الله*


*أبسط يديك مثال الصليب لتعبر البحر العظيم , الذي هو هذا الدهر اعني عدم الإيمان. الزنا، النميمة محبة الفضة التي هي أصل لكل الشرور , أما علامة الصليب فهى مبسوطة علي كل الخليقة .... هوذا موسي رئيس الانبياء لما أبسط يديه قهر عماليق , ودانيال نجا من جب الاسود، ويونان من بطن الحوت , وتكله عندما القوها للسباع تخلصت بمثال الصليب , وسوسنة من يد الشيخين , ويهوديت من يد الوفرنيس، والثلاثة الفتية القديسين من أتون النار المتقدة.*


*هؤلاء كلهم خلصوا بمثال الصليب وقيل أيضا ليكن مستقرك في موضع واحد الذي هو البيعة . لتتغذي بكلام الكتب ومن الخبز السمائي ومن دم المسيح وتتغذي كل حين من كلام الكتب*

*بركة شفاعة وصلوات القديس العظيم*
*البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى - حــامى الإيمان*
*فلتكن مع جميعنا دائماً*
*آميــ+ـــن*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

فية تامل صغيور لى احب اضيفة 

:download:


*لماذا نفتخر ونلبس الة اعدام = الصليب *


*اعتقد الة الاعدام تكون عار على اى مجرم *
*انما حين يكون المصلوب بلا اى خطية *
*صالح وقدوس *
*لم يكن فى فمة غش *
*يجول يصنع خيرا *
*يشفى مرضى *
*يخرج شياطين *
*يمنح توبة *


*فالصليب = قمة حب المصلوب البار *
*فالصليب = تاج اتزين بة*
*مغناطيس الحب الالهى *
*وتلخيص للمسيحية كلها *

*لذا *

*حاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح *
*الذى بة صلب العالم لى *
*وانا للعالم *

*( غلاطية 6 :14 )*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*اقوال أباء عن الصليب*​

*+ ليس الصليب مكاناً للعدل الإلهى فقط ولكن مكاناً للحب حتى الموت - أبونا بيشوى كامل 

+ليس الصليب مكاناً ساكناً علق عليه يسوع فى أحد الأيام . بل هو قاعدة حركة قلب الرب نحو البشرية كلها- أبونا بيشوى كامل 

+كان الصليب فى مظهره الخارجى تعبيراً عن ظلم العالم ، أما من الداخل فالصليب كله سرور وحب وتسليم للآب لأجل خلاص العالم . 

+ الصليب هومكان تطابق النفس مع الله مع المسيح صلبت - أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ الصليب هوالمنارة التى أوقدعليهاالمسيح نورالعالم ،الذى من قبله صرنا نوراً للعالم - أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ إن الذى يسير مع يسوع حتى الصليب يستحق أن يأخذ العذراء أماً له- أبونا بيشوى كامل

+ الهرب من الصليب يعادل الهروب من المجد الإلهى- أبونا بيشوى كامل


+ الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل . 

*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اقوال أباء عن الصليب



*الصليب عند القديس يوحنا كرونشتادت
- الصليب هو صديقنا وصانع الخير لنا.
- إن كان الله قد أعطى الصليب المحيي قوة إلهية لا تقهر ولا يمكن فهمها أو إدراكها فلماذا لا يعطي جسده ودمه الاقدسين قوة مشابهة لإحياء طبيعتنا، ما أعظمك أيها السيد! وما أعجب أعمالك! إنك يا الله كلي القدرة ولا حدّ أو نهاية لقدرتك وأي شيء تلمسه قوتك ونعمتك يصبح حياً محيياً*

*
الصليب عند القديس أفرام السرياني
- بدلاً من أن تحمل سلاحاً أو شيئاً يحميك احمل الصليب واطبع صورته على أعضائك وقلبك وارسم به ذاتك لا بتحريك اليد فقط بل ليكن برسم الذهن والفكر أيضاً ارسمه في كل مناسبة في دخولك وخروجك في جلوسك وقيامك في نومك وفى عملك ارسمه باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*




*الصليب عند القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
- إنَّ إشارة الصليب التي كانت قبلاً فزعاً لكل الناس، الآن يتعشَّقها ويتبارى بها في اقتنائها كل واحد، حتى صارت في كلّ مكان. بين الحكام والعامة، بين الرجال والنساء، بين المتزوجين والعذارى، لا يكفّ الناس عن رسمها في كلّ موضع مقدس او غيره. يحملونها منقوشة على جباههم كأنّها علامة ظفرٍ سارية، نراها كلّ يوم على المائدة المقدسة، نراها عند رسامة الكهنة، نراها تتألق فوق جسد المسيح وقت التناول السري. وفي كلّ مكان يحتفل فيها في البيوت، في الأسواق وفي الصحارى، في الطرق وعلى الجبال، في قلالي الرهبان وعلى التلال، في البحار وعلى المراكب، في المجتمعات، على الأواني الذهبيّة والفضيّة واللآلئ، في الرسومات وعلى الجدران، وعلى أجساد الذي مسّهم الشيطان. في الحرب والسلم. في الليّل والنهار. في جماعات المتنسكين والفرحين والشاكرين. هكذا يتبارى الجميع في اقتناء هذه العطيّة العجيبة كنعمة لا يُنطق بها.*




*كلمات روحية للأب بايسيوس الآثوسي عن الصليب وإشارة الصليب 
- صلبان البشر صلبان صغيرة تساعدنا من أجل خلاص نفوسنا بينما صليب المسيح كان ثقيلاً جداً، لأنّه لم يستخدم قوّته الإلهية من أجل نفسه فقط.
- في القديم كان المسيحيون قبل مباشرتهم بأي عمل يرسمون إشارة الصليب أولاً وفي القضايا الهامة كانوا يصلّون كثيراً. بينما في عصرنا هذا، ويا للأسف، الأكثرية منا لا تكتفي بعدم الصلاة حتى في القضايا المهمة، بل حتى ولا تفكّر بذلك، وهكذا يتحمل الآخرون نتيجة طيشنا.*

*

الصليب عند المطران جورج خضر 
الصليب هو فخرنا بموت السيّد وقبولنا لهذا الموت طريقاً للقيامة، للتحرّر من الخطيئة. إن المعمودية التي نقتبلها صوّرها لنا بولس على أنّها مشاركة للسيّد في دفنه ثمّ مشاركة معه في حياته. "ونحن نعلم أنّ إنساننا القديم قد صُلب معه ليزول هذا البشر الخاطئ، فلا نظل عبيداً للخطيئة" (رومية6:6). هذا هو مركز إيماننا وهذه هي حيويّتنا*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

<LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl>*اول علاقة لنا بالصليب هى فى المعمودية، حيث صلب إنساننا العتيق حتى لا نستعبد بعد للخطية..*​
*والصليب قد حملته الكنيسة فى حركة الاستشهاد وفى كل الاضطهادات التى لحقت بها على مر العصور..*​
*والجميل فى هذا الصليب ان الكنيسة قد حملته بفرح وصبر دون ان تشكو منه وتتذمر..*​
*تحول الصليب فى حياة الكنيسة الى شهوة تشتهيها وتسعى اليه.*​


*وكان إقبال المسيحين على الموت يذهل الوثنيين، وكانوا يرون فيه الايمان بالابدية السعيدة، واحتقار الدنيا وكل ما فيها من ملاذ ومتع..*​
<LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl>*تحولت السجون الى معابد، وكانت ترن فيها الالحان والتسابيح والصلوات من مسيحيين فرحين بالموت..*​
*وثالث مجال نحمل فيه الصليب هو الباب الضيق..*​
*فيه يضيق الانسان على نفسه من اجل الرب.  يبعد عن العالم وكل شهواته (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  ومن اجل الله يزدرى بكل شىء.  فى سهر، فى اصوام، فى نسك، فى ضبط النفس، فى إحتمالات لإساءات الآخرين.*
*ويمكن ان يدخل فى هذا المجال صليب التعب.*.  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*فيتعب الانسان فى الخدمة من اجل الرب.  ويتعب فى (صلب الجسد مع الاهواء) كما يقول الرسول "ويتعب فى الجهاد وصلب الفكر، والانتصار على النفس ويعلم فى كل ذلك انه ينال اجرته بحسب تعبه" حسبما قال بولس الرسول (1 كو 3: 5).*
*والمسيحية لا يمكن ان نفصلها إطلاقا عن الصليب..*
*والسيد المسيح صارحنا بهذا الامر، فقال "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق " وقال ليضا " تكونون مبغضين من الجميع لاجل اسمى"..*​
*ونحن نفرح بالصليب ونرحب به، ونرى فيه قوتنا كما قال الرسول "كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله".*​
<منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*يرمز الصليب إلى الألم.  والصلبان الثلاثة ترمز إلى ثلاث حالات صليب المسيح يرمز إلى الألم من أجل البر.  والصليبان الآخران يشيران إلى الألم بسبب الخطية كعقوبة.  وينقسمان إلى نوعين.  نوع يتألم بسبب خطاياه، فيتوب ويرجع.  والآخر يتألم بسبب خطاياه، ولكنه يشكو ويتذمر ويموت فى خطاياه..*
*والصليب الذى لأجل البر، هو أيضاً على أنواع: منها صليب الحب والبذل، مثل صليب المسيح، الذى تحمل الألم لكى ينقدنا " وليس حب أعظم *

*من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه عن أحبائه"..*
* وهناك صليب آخر فى العطاء، وأعظم عطاء هو العطاء من العوز، حيث تفضل غيرك على نفسك، وتعتاز لكى يأخذ غيرك، مثلما أعطت الأرملة من أعوازها.. *
*وهناك أيضاً صليب الإحتمال: تحويل الخد الآخر، وسير الميل الثانى (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  ليس فقط أن يحتمل الإنسان إساءات الناس إليه، بل أكثر من هذا أن يحسن إلى هؤلاء المسيئين، بل أيضاً أن يحبهم..!  من يستطيع هذا..؟  إنه صليب..*
*هناك صليب آخر فى الجهاد الروحى: فى انتصار الروح على الجسد، فى احتمال متاعب وحروب العالم والجسد والشيطان..  فى صلب الجسد مع الأهواء..  فى الإنتصار على الذات، فى الدخول من الباب الضيق..*
والصليب هو التألم لأجل البر.  هذا فقط المبتدئين..  أما للكاملين فيتحول الصليب إلى لذة ومتعة.. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*نشعر بضيق البابا فى أول الطريق.  ولكننا بعد ذلك نجد لذة فى تنفيذ الوصية، ونحبه.  وحينئذ لا يصير الطريق كرباً..  والصليب الأول يصير متعة..*
*كان الإستشهاد صليباً، ثم تحول إلى متعة.  وصار القديسون يشتهون الإستشهاد، ويشتهون الموت، ويفرحون به..  والتعب من أجل الرب اصبح لذة ومتعة، والألم أيضاً.*
وهكذا اعتبر الكتاب أن الألم هبة من الله..
*" وهب لكم، لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط، بل أن تتألموا لأجل إسمه " متى يصبح الصليب فى حياتنا متعة؟*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*المسيحية بدون صليب، لا تكون مسيحية..*
*وقد قال الرب " من اراد ان يتبعنى فلينكر ذاته ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى" (مت16: 24).*
*بل قال اكثر من هذا " من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى.  من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها " (مت10: 38، 39).*



*والصليب قد يكون من الداخل ومن الخارج..*
*من الداخل كما يقول الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى " (غل2:20).*
*إنكار الذات اذن (لا انا)، هو صليب..*
*وقليلون هم الذين ينجحون فى حمل هذا الصليب..*

*اما الصليب الخارجى، فهو كل ضيقة يتحملها المؤمن من اجل الرب، سواء بإرادته وعلى الرغم منه.*
*وعن هذا قال السيد الرب " فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق" (يو16: 33)، وقيل ايضا " كثيرة هى احزان الصديقين" (مز34)، وقيل كذلك " بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى ان ندخل ملكوت الله" (اع14: 22).*

*ولكن هذا الصليب – فى كل احزانه وضيقاته – هو موضع إفتخارنا وايضا موضع فرحنا*. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*وفى هذا يقول الرسول "حاشا لى ان افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به صلب العالم لى وانا للعالم" (غل6: 14) كما يقول ايضا "لذلك اسر بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لاجل المسيح، لانى حينما انا ضعيف فحينئذ انا قوى" (2كو12: 10).*
*كما ينصحنا معلمنا يعقوب الرسول قائلا " احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة.  عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشىء صبرا" (يع21، 3).*

*من محبة الكنيسة للصليب جعلته شعارا لها..*
*وكانت الكنيسة تعلم اولادها محبة الالم من اجل الرب، وتغرس فى فكرهم قول الكتاب "ان تألمتم من اجل البر فطوباكم" (1بط3: 14).*

*بل ان الالم اعتبرته المسيحية هبة من الله..*
*وفى ذلك قال الكتاب"..  لانه وهب لكم لاجل المسيح لا ان تؤمنوا به فقط، بل ان تتألموا لاجله" (فى1: 29).*

*وفى الالم، وفى حمل الصليب، لا يترك الله اولاده (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..*
*فإن قال المزمور "كثيرة هى احزان الصديقين " انما يقول بعدها " ومن جميعها ينجيهم الرب "، كما يقول ايضا " الرب لا يترك عصا الخطاة تستقر على نصيب الصديقين " (مز125: 3).*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ان كنت مصلوبا، فاضمن ان الله سيكون معك ويرد لك حقك كاملا، ان لم يكن هنا ففى السماء.*
*اما ان كنت صالبا لغيرك فثق ان الله سيقف ضدك حتى يأخذ حق غيرك منك ويعاقبك.*
*ان كنت صالبا لغيرك، اعرف ان فيك عنصر الشر والاعتداء والعنف، وكلها انواع من الظلم لا تتفق مع البر الواجب عليك، ولا حتى مع المثالية الانسانية التى يتطلبها العلمانيون..*


*اما ان كنت مصلوبا وبخاصة من اجل الحق ومن اجل الايمان فاعرف ان كل ألم تقاسيه هو محسوب عند الله، له اكليله فى السماء وبركته على الارض.*
*وثق ان السماء كلها معك: الله والملائكة والقديسون..*
*ان كل الذين تبعوا الحق، تحملوا من اجله.  وكل الذين تمسكوا بالايمان، دفعوا ثمن ايمانهم..*
*وتاريخ الشهداء حافل بقصص الذين سفكوا دماءهم من اجل الايمان (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..  وتاريخنا بالذات كله من هذا النوع..*
*ان العنف يستطيعه اى احد ولكنه لا يدل على مثالية، والظلم سهل بامكان اى احد، ولكن لا يوجد دين يوافق عليه..*
*لذلك احتفظ بمثالياتك وخلقك واحمل صليبك والباطل الذى يحاربك لن يدوم الى الابد..*
*ان السيد المسيح الذى ذاق مرارة الالم واحتمل الصلب، قادر ان يعين المتألمين والمصلوبين فى كل زمان وفى كل موضع.*. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*لذلك ضع امامك صورة المسيح المصلوب، تجد تعزية..  وثق ان بعد الجلجثة، توجد امجاد القيامة..*
*ان دم نابوت اليزرعيلى رآه الله وهو يسفك ولم يصمت الرب وكان رده قويا..*
*لذلك " انتظر الرب.  تقو وليتشدد قلبك، وانتظر الرب " كما يقول داود فى المزمور..*
*ان كنت مصلوبا، سيكون المسيح الى جانبك..  سيرى فيك صورته..  كن اذن صورة المسيح..*
*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*يقول القديس بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى رومية:*
" إن كنا نتألم معه، فلكى نتمجد أيضاً معه" (8: 17)
*وهكذا يكون الألم من أجل الرب، هو مقياس ما يناله المؤمن من مجد فى الملكوت الأبدي.*


ولهذا فإن الكنيسة تضع الشهداء فى قمة القديسين.
*تذكرهم فى صلواتها، قبل أسماء الآباء السواح والمتوحدين، الذين ملأوا البرارى صلوات وتأملات، وتذكرهم قبل الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة بكل خدماتهم ونشرهم للكلمة.  كل ذلك بسبب آلامهم التى تحملوها لأجل الرب.  وحتى فى الخدمة، يبدو مقياس الألم واضحاً أيضا.  فيقول الرسول "كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه" (1كو3: 8)..  وهكذا نجد الرب يقول فى رسالته إلى ملاك كنيسة أفسس "أنا عارف أعمالك وتعبك وصبرك..  وقد احتملت، ولك صبر، وتعبت من أجل إسمى، ولم تكل" (رؤ 2: 2، 3) واضعاً التعب فى المقدمة.  وقول الكتاب أن *الله* " لا ينسى تعب المحبة" (عب 6: 10) فالمحبة تعبر عن وجودها، بتعبها من أجل الذى تحبه.  لأن المحبة " ليست بالكلام ولا باللسان " (1يو 3: 18) وعمق المحبة يظهر فى الألم، حينما تصعد المحبة إلى مستوى البذل والتضحية والفداء.*
*وهكذا ظهرت محبة الله لنا فى عمقها على الصليب، حينما بذل ذاته عنا البار لأجل الأثمة.*
وكان المسيح فى قمة مجده، فى عمق ألمه.
*ولذلك قال عن صلبه " الآن تمجد إبن الإنسان" (يو 13: 31) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  وصورة صلبه هى* صورة مجده..  إن بولس الرسول يعتبر أن الألم هبة من الله. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*ويقول فى ذلك " أنه قد وهب لكم لأجل المسيح، ولا أن تؤمنوا به فقط، بل أيضاً أن تتألموا لأجله" (فى 1: 29).  ويقول بطرس الرسول عن منهج الألم: "لأنكم لهذا دعيتم، فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم أجلنا، تاركاً لنا مثالاً لكى تتبعوا خطواته" (1بط 2: 21).*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*المحبة تختبر بالألم، وتختبر بالضيقة، والبذل.*
والذى لا يستطع أن يبذل، هو إنسان لا يجب..  فإذا أحب، بذل كل شئ.
*إبراهيم أبو الآباء، من أجل محبته لله، ترك أهله وعشيرته وبيت أبيه، وعاش متغرباً فى خيمته..  ولكن حب إبراهيم لله وصل إلى قمته، حينما وضع إبنه وحيده الذى يحبه، على المذبح، وحوله الحطب والنار، ورفع يده بالسكين، ليبذل إبنه.*
*وحينما أحب دانيال الرب، بذل نفسه، ورضى أن يلقى إلى جب الأسود، وكذلك الثلاثة فتيه، يرهنوا على محبتهم ببذلهم أنفسهم، ليقلوا فى أتون النار..  بولس الرسول، قال فى حبه للسيد المسيح:*
" خسرت كل الأشياء، وأنا أحسبها نفاية، لكى أربح المسيح وأوجد فيه.
*آباونا الشهداء، وآباؤنا المعترفون، من أجل محبتهم للرب بذلوا دماءهم وحياتهم وراحتهم، ودخلوا إلى العذاب ولم يخافوا من أجل عظيم حبهم..* 
هناك عوائق تمنع الإنسان من البذل: هى محبة الراحة، ومحبة الكرامة، ومحبة الذات..  أما الحب الحقيقى، فلا تهمه الراحة ولا الكرامة ولا الذات.. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*إنه يبذل كل شئ، من أجل من يحبه..  يعقوب أبو الآباء، عندما أحب راحيل، بذل من أجلها الشئ الكثير.  تعب من أجلها عشرين سنة، تحرقه الشمس بالنهار، والبرد بالليل (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..  وكل هذه السنوات، كانت فى نظره كأيام قليله بسبب محبته له.*
وأنت ماذا بذلت من أجل المسيح، الذى بذل ذاته من أجلك على الصليب؟
*الذى يحب، يبذل ذاته من أجل *الله*، والناس.  ويتدرب أولاً على بذل ما هو خارج ذاته، كالمال، والوقت، والقنية..  أما الذى لا يستطيع أن يبذل ما هو خارج ذاته، فكيف* يبذل ذاته؟! إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تبذل، فأنت لا تحب غيرك، إنما تحب ذاتك فقط.


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*كل ما يطلبه *الله *منك هو قبلك "يا أبنى أعطنى قلبك"..  وهو عندما يطلب قلبك، إنما يطلب حبك.  ودليل الحب هو البذل. *
ومن هنا كانت الحياة الروحية هى حياة البذل، بذل كل شئ حتى الحياة ذاته.*  ومغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ.*
*لابد أن تترك شيئاً من أجل الله، لتثبت محبتك لله.  ويعتبر حبك عظيماً كلما عظم ما تتركه لأجله.*
*أنظر إلى إبراهيم أب الآباء، كيف بدأ علاقته مع الله..؟  بدأها بقول *

*الرب له " أخرج من أرضك، ومن عشيرتك، ومن بيت أبيك، إلى الأرض التى أريك" (تك 12).*
*ومن أجل الله ترك بيت أبيه وأسرته ووطنه (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  فهل أكتفى الله بهذا؟ كلا لقد قال له حتى فى أرض غربته " خذ إبنك وحيدك، الذى تحبه إسحق.  وأصعده هناك محرقة"..  وأطاع إبراهيم وذهب ليقدم إبنه..  موسى أيضا، من أجل الله ترك الأمارة، والقصر الملكى، والغنى والسيطرة " حاسباً عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر" (عب 11: 26).*
*والرسل قالوا للسيد المسيح "تركنا كل شئ وتبعناك"..  وقال بولس الرسول "من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية، لكى أربح المسيح "(فى 3: 8).*
 والبذل يصل إلى قمته عندما تبذل كل شئ:* كالأرملة التى دفعت الفلسين، والأرملة التى أعطت كل طعامها فى المجاعة لإيليا النبى..  " بع كل مالك، وتعال أتبعنى، حاملاً الصليب "* الله نفسه أعطانا مثال البذل* " هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد "، " ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا: أن يضع أحد نفسه من أجل أحبائه" (يو 15: 13).*
والشهداء بذلوا دواتهم " ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت، من أجل محبتهم للسيد المسيح. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*وأنت أيها العزيز..  ماذا بذلت من أجل المسيح، الذى من أجلك أخلى ذاته، وأخذ شكل العبد، ومات على الصليب؟ لست أطلب منك الآن أن تبذل من أجله الحياة كالشهداء (فلهذا الأمر زمان خاص) وإنما *أهم شئ تتركه من أجله هو أن تترك خطاياك المحبوبة.


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*المحبة التى لا تبذل، هى محبة عاقر، بلا ثمر.*
*المحبة أم ولود، تلد فضائل لا تعد، منها الحنان والعطف، ومنها كلمة التشجيع وكلمة العزاء، ومنها الإهتمام والرعاية، ومنها الغفران، ومنها السعى إلى خلاص النفس، وهذه هى المحبة الروحية..*
*ولعل من أهم ما يميز المحبة..  البذل.*


*وهذا هو الفارق الكبير بين المحبة والشهوة: إن المحبة دائما تريد أن تعطى، والشهوة دائما تريد أن تأخذ.*
*الشهوة تريد أن تأخذ، لأنها ممركزة حول الذات.  أما المحبة فكما قال الرسول (لا تطلب ما لنفسها).*
*المحبة التى لا تبذل، ليست هى محبة حقيقية*. المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت
*المحبة تبذل كل شئ، لا تبخل بشئ على من تحب، مهما كان هذا الشئ ثمينا، ولازما لها، ومهما كان (من أعوازها).*
*وأعظم ما يبذله الإنسان المحب، هو أن يبذل نفسه.*
*وقد قال الرب: ليس حب أعظم من هذا، أن يبذل أحد نفسه عن أحبائه. *
*وقد ظهر هذا البذل فى عمقه على الصليب..*
*(كان يسوع المصلوب) هو ذبيحة حب..*
*وقد قال الكتاب (هكذا أحب *الله* العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية) (يو 3: 16).*
*إن كثيرين فى أسبوع الآلام يتأملون فى آلام المسيح.*
*وآلام المسيح، لم تكن سوى نتيجة طبيعية لحبه (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  الحب هنا هو الأصل.  والألم هو المظهر..*
*ليتنا نتأمل محبته.  التى عبر عنها بألمه.*
*الشمعة التى تذوب، لكى تضئ للآخرين، هى أيضا تبذل ذاتها من أجل الغير، لذلك حسنا أننا نضع الشمعة أمام أيقونات القديسين..  إنها رمز.*
* كذلك حبة البخور التى تبذل ذاتها، فى النار، لتعطى بخورا طيبا يصعد إلى *الله*..  إنها محرقة سرور للرب، وهى أيضا رمز..*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممتازززززززززززززز*

*بجد مجهود حلو  *
*يا asmachael *​


----------

